# PRTS vs GPTS



## HisRobes4Mine (Aug 25, 2019)

I’ve seen both of these seminaries highly recommended here on the board. If you were to pick one of these seminaries to attend, which one would it be and why? I’m planning on visiting both of them soon, Lord willing.


----------



## TylerRay (Aug 26, 2019)

HisRobes4Mine said:


> I’ve seen both of these seminaries highly recommended here on the board. If you were to pick one of these seminaries to attend, which one would it be and why? I’m planning on visiting both of them soon, Lord willing.


The things to consider:
1. PRTS is accredited by a federally recognized accrediting agency, and GPTS is not. That may or may not matter depending on what you plan to do with your degree.

2. Where do you plan to worship in seminary? Is there a congregation that belongs to the denomination you are candidating in near either school?

3. The GPTS MDiv takes four years, while PRTS takes three. Which would be better for you?

4. PRTS is in Michigan and GPTS is in South Carolina. Where would you like to spend the next several years?

Both schools do an excellent job training men for ministry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake (Aug 26, 2019)

The church in which I would intend to serve would have a big influence. For an example, being in the HRCNA, PRTS would be preferred; while being in the PCA, GPTS is much more well known. I can't tell your membership from your profile, but what do your elders think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polanus1561 (Aug 26, 2019)

TylerRay said:


> The things to consider:
> 1. PRTS is accredited by a federally recognized accrediting agency, and GPTS is not. That may or may not matter depending on what you plan to do with your degree.
> 
> 2. Where do you plan to worship in seminary? Is there a congregation that belongs to the denomination you are candidating in near either school?
> ...



You can take 4 years for PRTS. 
Both have excellent admissions committee, do engage them.


----------



## TylerRay (Aug 26, 2019)

John Yap said:


> You can take 4 years for PRTS.
> Both have excellent admissions committee, do engage them.


Yes, but it's a three-year program, 106 credit hours. An MDiv at GPTS is 122 hours.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hamalas (Aug 27, 2019)

Let me know when you're visiting! I obviously picked PRTS, and I would be happy to explain why whenever you decide to drop in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HisRobes4Mine (Aug 27, 2019)

Hamalas said:


> Let me know when you're visiting! I obviously picked PRTS, and I would be happy to explain why whenever you decide to drop in.



Will do. Just curious, which other seminaries did you visit or consider?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HisRobes4Mine (Aug 27, 2019)

Jake said:


> The church in which I would intend to serve would have a big influence. For an example, being in the HRCNA, PRTS would be preferred; while being in the PCA, GPTS is much more well known. I can't tell your membership from your profile, but what do your elders think?



I’m currently at a Baptist church but my theological views are changing. I moved out to Louisville to attend SBTS at the urging of the elders at my previous church because they thought I was qualified for and God was calling me into pastoral ministry. 

I was curious about the seminaries because I would like to continue my theological education but am still not 100% Presbyterian and Reformed. Knowing there are good seminaries out there encourages me.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Aug 27, 2019)

HisRobes4Mine said:


> Will do. Just curious, which other seminaries did you visit or consider?


Let me know also if you come to visit PRTS. I would love to say hello.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SolamVeritatem (Aug 27, 2019)

Hi Samuel.


I'll try to PM you soon with some information that I hope will be helpful to you. If it's not helpful, feel free to use the delete button...Lol...


Funny Side Note: Years ago while attending the GPTS Spring Theology Conference, I had a good conversation with Dr. Beeke. He was signing my copy of "A Puritan Theology". In a very smooth and unassuming way, he low-key attempted to recruit me to PRTS. We laughed about it, as it became clear to me that he was just doing it to take a friendly, good-natured swipe at Dr. Pipa, who he considers his very close friend in ministry.


2 excellent seminaries, but for that reason alone, I’d say choose PRTS just because their president had the guts to do that at another guy’s conference…Lol…


Grace to you…


Craig

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Aug 27, 2019)

SolamVeritatem said:


> Hi Samuel.
> 
> 
> I'll try to PM you soon with some information that I hope will be helpful to you. If it's not helpful, feel free to use the delete button...Lol...
> ...



Ha! That is classic Dr. Beeke! I hear the funniest stories about him. He is definitely the hardest working and most passionate man I have been blessed to know. I also love Dr. Pipa. We just had him in town for our conference. It is always a blessing talking with him.


----------



## TylerRay (Aug 27, 2019)

SolamVeritatem said:


> Hi Samuel.
> 
> 
> I'll try to PM you soon with some information that I hope will be helpful to you. If it's not helpful, feel free to use the delete button...Lol...
> ...





Reformed Bookworm said:


> Ha! That is classic Dr. Beeke! I hear the funniest stories about him. He is definitely the hardest working and most passionate man I have been blessed to know. I also love Dr. Pipa. We just had him in town for our conference. It is always a blessing talking with him.


He tried to recruit me when I met him at a conference, too. As soon as he learned that I was in the FCC and in pursuit of the ministry, he exclaimed, "Oh! We'd love to train you!" (He placed a heavy emphasis on "train!"). I can imagine he does that almost everywhere he goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Aug 27, 2019)

SolamVeritatem said:


> good-natured swipe at Dr. Pipa


I thought someone with a *Beeke *would take a good natured bite

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hamalas (Aug 27, 2019)

HisRobes4Mine said:


> I’m currently at a Baptist church but my theological views are changing. I moved out to Louisville to attend SBTS at the urging of the elders at my previous church because they thought I was qualified for and God was calling me into pastoral ministry.
> 
> I was curious about the seminaries because I would like to continue my theological education but am still not 100% Presbyterian and Reformed. Knowing there are good seminaries out there encourages me.



My top three were PRTS, GPTS, and WTS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HisRobes4Mine (Aug 28, 2019)

SolamVeritatem said:


> Hi Samuel.
> 
> 
> I'll try to PM you soon with some information that I hope will be helpful to you. If it's not helpful, feel free to use the delete button...Lol...
> ...


That’s a great story! I’d love to hear what you have to say.


----------



## SolamVeritatem (Aug 28, 2019)

TylerRay said:


> He tried to recruit me when I met him at a conference, too. As soon as he learned that I was in the FCC and in pursuit of the ministry, he exclaimed, "Oh! We'd love to train you!" (He placed a heavy emphasis on "train!"). I can imagine he does that almost everywhere he goes.




Ha! So it appears that Dr. Beeke is an equal opportunity recruiter…Lol


----------



## Johann Amadeus Schubert (Aug 28, 2019)

Any insights on their distance programs? Thank you.


----------



## SolamVeritatem (Aug 28, 2019)

@HisRobes4Mine 

Samuel...PM sent brother...


----------



## deleteduser99 (Aug 28, 2019)

A few months ago you were still trying to work through key doctrines here on PB. Do you feel settled and decided in your mind then on your convictions?


----------



## TylerRay (Aug 28, 2019)

SolamVeritatem said:


> Ha! So it appears that Dr. Beeke is an equal opportunity recruiter…Lol


My denomination has a close relationship (and a lot in common) with both the FRCNA and HRC. That had something to do with it in my case.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArminianOnceWas (Aug 29, 2019)

HisRobes4Mine said:


> I moved out to Louisville to attend SBTS at the urging of the elders at my previous church because they thought I was qualified for and God was calling me into pastoral ministry...am still not 100% Presbyterian and Reformed.



1. You said your elders thought you were called, how strongly has your internal witness and conviction of this been?

2. If you are uncertain about Presbyterian/Reformed still, why not remain at SBTS? It keeps you available to both Baptist circles as well as the potential of going Presbyterian at some point. Frankly, unless you are 100% convinced of Presbyterianism/Reformed I would avoid GPTS, simply because the lack of accreditation *could* present barriers to you in the future should you not chose the Presbyterian route.


----------



## bookslover (Aug 30, 2019)

HisRobes4Mine said:


> I’ve seen both of these seminaries highly recommended here on the board. If you were to pick one of these seminaries to attend, which one would it be and why? I’m planning on visiting both of them soon, Lord willing.



Depends. Do you prefer Dutch food or Southern food. (Note: I'm not sure what Dutch food is. LOL)


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 31, 2019)

HisRobes4Mine said:


> I was curious about the seminaries because I would like to continue my theological education but am still not 100% Presbyterian and Reformed. Knowing there are good seminaries out there encourages me.



For what it's worth, I've seen a good many recent books published by baptistic men who have graduated from PRTS, perhaps from a doctoral program. (Books that are published by RHB in some cases.) It may be that at least in some programs there is some more diversity at PRTS. But admittedly I'm basing this on seeing those books as well as not coming across a whole lot of men besides Presbyterians who have studied at GPTS. 

It may be that GPTS has more of a narrow focus on Old School Southern Presbyterianism whereas some of the programs at PRTS simply focus on studying Puritans whether or not they were Presbyterian. But again, this is a barely educated guess.


----------



## HisRobes4Mine (Aug 31, 2019)

Harley said:


> A few months ago you were still trying to work through key doctrines here on PB. Do you feel settled and decided in your mind then on your convictions?


Sorry for the late reply on this! My family and I moved this past week and we are just now getting everything settled. 

I’ve definitely grown in my understanding of Scripture regarding CT and the nature of the church. I would say that I’m mostly settled in my convictions regarding paedo theology, in that it is a scriptural doctrine. At the church I’m currently attending, we are currently going through a series on the church. I’m finding myself in disagreement with a lot of what has been said regarding the nature and membership of the church. It is a very typical credo argument as well as a Progressive Covenantal understanding of the issue. Shawn Wright, who teaches at SBTS and is a pastor at Clifton is teaching the class. He and I have had several conversations regarding the issue and he told me that he is hopeful the class will clear this issue up for me. 

I think I’m going through the class as one final hurrah to make sure I’m firmly convicted of a paedo understanding of Scripture before “taking the plunge” and looking to attend another church.


----------



## HisRobes4Mine (Aug 31, 2019)

ArminianOnceWas said:


> 1. You said your elders thought you were called, how strongly has your internal witness and conviction of this been?
> 
> 2. If you are uncertain about Presbyterian/Reformed still, why not remain at SBTS?



Both internal and external witness to my calling into pastoral ministry has been strong. The elders at my previous church in AZ, before moving here to Louisville, were very affirming of this. We were asked not to become members at the church we are currently attending due to my working through the credo/paedo issue. 

As I said above in Post #24, I’m probably more convinced of the paedo issue than I’m letting on. I’m currently attending a SS class on the church as one last hurrah so to speak to see if I’m convinced of the credo position or if I am paedo. 
I’ve looked at remaining at SBTS, but if I’m this close in my mind, I should switch seminaries.


----------



## HisRobes4Mine (Aug 31, 2019)

bookslover said:


> Depends. Do you prefer Dutch food or Southern food. (Note: I'm not sure what Dutch food is. LOL)


Ha! I look forward to trying Dutch food. In all honesty though, the weather would be a bigger factor for me. I’m not sure I could handle that much humidity and warmth. I grew up in AK so MI weather would be more similar.


----------



## bookslover (Sep 1, 2019)

HisRobes4Mine said:


> Ha! I look forward to trying Dutch food. In all honesty though, the weather would be a bigger factor for me. I’m not sure I could handle that much humidity and warmth. I grew up in AK so MI weather would be more similar.



I'm with you. I don't think I could live in the muggy South for long. By the way, when you get to Grand Rapids, find out where the rapids are, and if they are, in fact, grand.


----------

